
Indian App ShareChat – The Next Unicorn? - stormytech
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-india-sharechat/india-app-sharechat-in-talks-with-sequoia-others-to-raise-up-to-200-million-sources-idUSKCN2501MZ
======
mahala
Yes, ShareChat is a very well deserving next unicorn. Amazing content and very
engaging content

------
mahala
Yes, very interesting content and engaging for any category of interest

